# 2000 A6 tranny code



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is a 2000 a6 with a 2.7tt 6spd an 01E tranny?

Thanks!!!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> Is a 2000 a6 with a 2.7tt 6spd an 01E tranny?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Got it!!

Yes. Who is this? DSY and EDU came in the A6 and the S4 with 2.7tt motor.


----------

